# keeping slip/choker chain high on neck?



## Ucdcrush

I have been using a regular slip collar with Tuki, to give her a quick correction if she's fixating on dogs. It works great if I hold my hand so that the collar is kept high up on the neck, but if it slips down even a little, it doesn't work nearly as well. The collar itself is I think properly sized for her, as it is a tight fit to slide it over her head and ears.

I've thought about putting a clip or a clamp or something which would let me slide the ring up the chain (tightening it) then installing this clamp/clip which would allow movement when the correction is made (tightening) but would not let it loosen past a certain point.

Has anyone found a good strong lightweight clamp/clip to use, or is there another way to keep that collar up there without holding it up there high on the neck (other than an "illusion collar").


----------



## chocolat

I dont know about the clamp idea

you are either having a handler error..ie not able to give a strong enough correction
in which case I would suggest changing maybe to a prong style collar or some folks like the haltis


or if you arent already perhaps, try redirecting by using some clicker style training

inappropriate corrections could cause more aggression towards other dogs rather than less

if you are redircting her I would use a motivator like
food

perhaps, a command like sit or look at me and then click and treat..get her working for you and ignoring the dog she is fixating on


----------



## Lucy Dog

Get a prong collar. The prong i use is always kept tight enough so it stays high up on the neck, but still loose enough where a correct is easily noticed. It never moves or has to be adjusted.


----------



## kess&ellie

Here's a link to what Leerburg calls a "dominant dog collar." 

It's a slip collar that is fitted to stay in place high on the neck, so that it gives you better control. It doesn't slip over the neck, but clips in place so that you can buy a smaller size that doesn't slip and fall down the neck.

Leerburg | Dominant Dog Collar


----------



## AbbyK9

If you wanted to stick with a choke, the snap-around choke collar that Leerburg calls a "dominant dog collar" would be my choice as well. This allows you to get a size of collar that will remain around the upper part of the dog's neck without sliding down. 

I have made one of those from climbing rope (if you look for "dominant dog collar" in the forum search, the thread should come up). They are easy to make yourself if you don't want to spend a bunch of money ordering one online.


----------



## Korubell

Do you realise that aversive methods such as high-riding collars etc work by causing discomfort to the dog, and semi-strangling her? They also cut across the delicate area just slightly under the ear, causing discomfort there. They don't teach the dog anything, they just make it very physically uncomfortable for her to continue the behaviour.


----------



## Liesje

Have you tried a prong? It won't slip when sized properly, won't place all the pressure on the front, and can't choke infinitely. For actually giving corrections I prefer a prong, and second to that actually a flat collar or Fursaver on a dead ring. For whatever reason, I've found corrections with a choke to be far less effective and more cumbersome.


----------



## doggiedad

when my dogs choker is on
it lies wherever it lies.

when i was correcting him
i never popped the leash.
i use to tap the leash near
the choker with my ring finger
and middle finger. you can also
add something verbal at the same time
as the tapping. i used a quick 3 tap.

i used the tapping method since
i started usuing a choker at 4 months
or 6 months old (i forget which).


----------



## Zoeys mom

Both my dogs would rather choke themselves going forward with a choke collar than stop pulling. The prong however, always works with little effort and they do learn not to pull. Both of my dogs walk fine now on a nylon collar unless another animal crosses our path which is why I still use the prong from time to time. If a prong is fitted right and you use a moderate correction there really is no serious risk of injury- just never leave them on unattended.


----------

